# Today in the Fishroom ~ 06/29/08 Breidohri & Synspilum



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

The male here is about 10". Absolutely beautiful color. Loving the nuchal hump.



















I love photographing breeding Cichlids. They are totally out of their mind...and easily goaded into position for a picture. Here's the male:










And the female. Second spawn...at least twice the fry. Guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## bstuver (Apr 28, 2005)

One of my favorites they are just beautiful!


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Two more shots:


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

That dohri is delightful! Got anymore side shots of the male syn? They seem to be quite varied in patterns and coloration. Here's mine he's about 5"-6":



















I think its a male.


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous. I really need to get a 125g so I can finally get some synspilum.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Abolutely stunning as usual Mo.


----------

